# Sacramento @ Detroit Game Thread (3/30, 4:30 PT)



## Peja Vu

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (43-28) vs. Detroit Pistons (43-27)
The Palace of Auburn Hills, Wednesday March 30, 2005
4:30 PT, News10/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Darius Songaila/Kenny Thomas/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Ben Wallace/Rasheed Wallace/Tayshaun Prince/Rip Hamilton/Chauncey Billups 

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Detroit Pistons board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu

-Detroit is coming off of a 95-88 loss to the Dallas Mavericks on Monday night.

-Sacramento won the first matchup 100-85 earlier this month.

-Corliss only had a migraine on Monday, so he will be able to play today against his former team.

-Larry Brown will not be with the team


----------



## SpursFan16

Am looking foward to this match, Kings are the only other team i actualy like other than the Spurs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SpursFan16 said:


> Am looking foward to this match, Kings are the only other team i actualy like other than the Spurs.


Great. :greatjob:

Keep posting. :yes:



My predictions:

*Kings 101*
Pistons 90

*Peja 26pts*
Billups 22pts


----------



## Twix

GOO KINGS!!!

As long as the guys hang around and play with effort, we can win!

I hope everyone help each other on rebound cause Pistons' a good rebounding team.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

This should be a win, Pistons have been struggling latey... Kings are starting to find thier grove.. Peja the most !


----------



## underhill_101

pistons have been struggling and peja is really heating up... which hopefully means a W

my prediction:

kings 102
pistons 93

peja 30/7/3
cat 24/4/4


----------



## SacTown16

I feel a loss in this one, i hope im wrong.

Kings 93
Pistons 95

Bibby: 22 pts, 7 dimes
Peja: 20 pts
KT: 15 pts, 12 Reb


----------



## Brian.

We have been playing awful recently. LB has been out because of surgery and we just got rip back from an ankle sprain. We need to go out and play good ball otherwise you guys will run us out of the gym. I expect a good game though.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings 101
Pistons 94

Peja 25pts 6rebs 3stl
Skinner 11pts 14reb 5blks

Rip 20pts 6reb 6asts


----------



## Peja Vu

EDIT: WHOOPS

No Skinner, stomach virus.

Darius will start.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Skinner with a stomach flu, mite not play... sigh


----------



## Peja Vu

Enough with the throw backs! I'm sick of them:yes:

2-2, 2 minutes into the game.


----------



## Pejavlade

I dont get to watch this game on tv, but will follow it on espn.


----------



## Pejavlade

1-8 from the field to start the game is terrible espically vs Detriot. 

11-4 Detriot - Timeout Pistons


----------



## Peja Vu

Darius with the dunk

Pistons 17
Kings 8

3:30 left in the 1st


----------



## Peja Vu

McDyess is killing....8 points so far.

DET 23
SAC 11

1:30 left


----------



## Pejavlade

Antonio McDyess can this guy miss a shot, and how many layups have we missed :curse: .


----------



## Pejavlade

Another missed layup what the hell is going on. And our turnovers need to go down I think we have like 6 so far.


----------



## Peja Vu

Down 25-11 after 1 quarter....damn.


----------



## Pejavlade

End of first

Kings 11
Pistons 25


Kenny Thomas 3pts 3reb 1stl

Bibby has continuted to shoot poorly, hopefully he steps it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Pejavlade

How the hell are we shooting 23%. What is wrong with our players. Get in the game.


----------



## G-Force

I know that this game is in Detroit against theri legendary defense, but somebody has to start scoring for the Kings. Aaacckkk!


----------



## Peja Vu

6-2 run for the Kings!! Hey, it's a start.

3 for Hunter, I spoke too soon.

Down 35-19.


----------



## Pejavlade

Pistons are shooting 22% more then us, have 6 more assists and 3 more turnovers. We need to get Peja and Bibby going, if we hit half our layups this would be a 5points game.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings are within 10!


----------



## Peja Vu

All of a sudden, this game doesn't look that awful.

46-40...TECH On Billups!

Billups is ejected!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Kings are within 10!


Yes, finally I told my brother we would be whitin 6pts and looks like we are down 4. Good job guys. Kings need to carry thier momentum into 3rd quater and finish the game strong with hard d and efficent offence. We finally got some lay-ups to fall. What kind of dunk did Peja do, 360? windmill?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

LOL wow,Kings go on a 12-2 run to end the half, Billups get ejected, talk about momentum swing.. we are only down four now. Big way to end the half.


----------



## Pejavlade

End Of Half

Kings 42
Pistons 46


Peja 12pts 3reb 3asts
Bibby 9pts 3asts
Songalia 8pts 3rebs

Halftime stats


----------



## Pejavlade

Big question at the half.

Will Kings carry thier momentum for the rest of the game or will the ejection of Billups fire up the Pistons?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Pejavlade said:


> Big question at the half.
> 
> Will Kings carry thier momentum for the rest of the game or will the ejection of Billups fire up the Pistons?


I hope its us... without Billups they only have Rip that can really pass the ball.. well we will have to wait and see..


----------



## underhill_101

kings got off to a really slow start... but it was good to see them bounce back and play a very solid 2nd Q. i think they can carry that momentum into the 2nd half and for the rest of the game


----------



## P33r~

why did billups get ejected?


----------



## Pejavlade

7-2 run by Pistons not a good way to start.


----------



## Pejavlade

Lindsey Hunter is killing us right now, 2 steals in a row. Please take care of the ball, our turnovers to asts are 1:1  .


----------



## Pejavlade

Looks like the lead is back to 16 now.


----------



## Pejavlade

Where is Brian Skinner? I just noticed he has not enterd the game.


----------



## Pejavlade

2 offensive fouls near the end of the quater.


----------



## Pejavlade

End of third.

Kings 60
Pistons 75

Bibby 17pts 4reb 6asts
Peja 14pts 4reb 3asts

1-11 from three point.


----------



## underhill_101

Pejavlade said:


> 1-11 from three point.


that is killing us!


----------



## underhill_101

kings back within 10... we need to make a run now :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

79-87 kings trail by 8, Bibby has come out and lifted the team we just need to make a run right now, 5:10 left Kings can win this game.


----------



## Pejavlade

Offensive foul on Darius thats his 6th, hes out.


----------



## Pejavlade

Both teams in bonus 81-89 kings trail by 8 with 3:49 left.


----------



## Pejavlade

Story of the game 18 assists 16 turnovers and 3-15 from 3point land.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Its over... no good outside shooting, rebouding and careless turnovers... tons of mistakes by Adelman.. if your starters are struggling , why not give the bench more PT ? I dont understand this.. he could of brought Ostertag in for some rebounding and D.


----------



## Pejavlade

End of Game:

Kings 82
Pistons 99

Bibby 26pts 4reb 7asts
Peja 15pts 4reb 3asts

Intresting stats:
3-pt 3-17
Assists 18 - turnovers 16

Box Score


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

The Kings are going to lose, and they have played poorly, but I can see now that Detroit has 0 chance of repeating. They get these calls every game? This would be the worst officiated game all season if it weren't for the Dallas, Chicago, and G.S. games. We played Miami with more players healthy, and they were much, much better than this. Without all the calls they get they would be the 4 seed in the East. If/when they play Miami, if it's called failry, Miami will win in 5 games I bet. They only won the Championship last year because the Lakers exploded and Indiana was injured. 

ANY commited defender can shut Peja down.

Detroit fans gave no ovation to Williamson, classy, very classy, just as they were reputed to be. 

Players guarded by Darius Songaila in the first half scored at least 20 pionts. He is too small, and too weak, and he fouled out of this game just like the foul machine I always called him. I really hope next season we have a different starting 4 with Thomas off the bench.


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Its over... no good outside shooting, rebouding and careless turnovers... tons of mistakes by Adelman.. if your starters are struggling , why not give the bench more PT ? I dont understand this.. he could of brought Ostertag in for some rebounding and D.


Too bad Skinner didnt play today we really miss his rebounding and toughness.


----------



## Pejavlade

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> The Kings are going to lose, and they have played poorly, but I can see now that Detroit has 0 chance of repeating. They get these calls every game? This would be the worst officiated game all season if it weren't for the Dallas, Chicago, and G.S. games. We played Miami with more players healthy, and they were much, much better than this. Without all the calls they get they would be the 4 seed in the East. If/when they play Miami, if it's called failry, Miami will win in 5 games I bet. They only won the Championship last year because the Lakers exploded and Indiana was injured.
> 
> ANY commited defender can shut Peja down.
> 
> Detroit fans gave no ovation to Williamson, classy, very classy, just as they were reputed to be.
> 
> Players guarded by Darius Songaila in the first half scored at least 20 pionts. He is too small, and too weak, and he fouled out of this game just like the foul machine I always called him. I really hope next season we have a different starting 4 with Thomas off the bench.


I agree with the officiating, because there was a ridiculous amount of loose ball fouls on the kings but overall kings only had 3 more fouls then the Pistons.

I dont know if you can blame this game on Peja becuase not 1 King had a good shooting night so if you say that any committed defender can shut down peja then any commited can shut down our whole team because all are main scores shoot near the same precentage.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

P.S. I :gopray: we lose Williamson in the off-season, he always plays badly, forces shots, gets beat on D, doesn't rebound enough to make up for these things, and HE TAKES ALL OF EVANS' MINUTES!!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Is there a FA 7 footer that can rebound and play D ? LOL i think we mite wanna sign someone to back up Skinner until the Playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi!

We REALLY missed Skinner tonight, he is a poor mans Ben Wallace, but he could have done significantly better on him than anyone else we had...


----------



## Pejavlade

Since the Kings lost today if Rockets win they will be in 5th by half a game. They are playing Portland tonight.


----------



## Pejavlade

Game Photos


----------



## Peja Vu

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Detroit fans gave no ovation to Williamson, classy, very classy, just as they were reputed to be.


I thought that was weird as well, but over on the Pistons board, they said they gave him an ovation when he came back as a 76er.

Hopefully they get Skinner back by Friday and are able to get a split on this trip.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Thank god the game is over.. bring on the Cavs and Skinner


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Thank god the game is over.. bring on the Cavs and Skinner


I think Cavs are going to be pretty tough to beat because they need every win they can get (same with Kings) but if we have Skinner I think Kings will win the game.


----------



## Pejavlade

Pistons break down Kings


----------



## P33r~

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> The Kings are going to lose, and they have played poorly, but I can see now that Detroit has 0 chance of repeating. They get these calls every game? This would be the worst officiated game all season if it weren't for the Dallas, Chicago, and G.S. games. We played Miami with more players healthy, and they were much, much better than this. Without all the calls they get they would be the 4 seed in the East. If/when they play Miami, if it's called failry, Miami will win in 5 games I bet. They only won the Championship last year because the Lakers exploded and Indiana was injured.
> 
> ANY commited defender can shut Peja down.
> 
> Detroit fans gave no ovation to Williamson, classy, very classy, just as they were reputed to be.


Have you even watched any other Pistons game this year? I don't normally complain about the calls but since you brought it up, a lot of the calls this year have all being going against Detroit with the ridiculous amount of touch fouls. The game today wasn't even that badly officiated. You guys got loose ball fouls while we had our starting point guard ejected for arguing a call the refs obviously missed. If anything I'd say that factor should have benefited you much much more than the amount of loose ball fouls against you, especially with our bench guards struggling so much recently

Pistons have already given Williamson an ovation. We aren't going to give him an ovation every single time he comes on the court afterwards.
Looks like someones really sour about the loss. Just because the kings lost by 20, you can't deny the pistons last years championship.

Anyhow to the rest of the Kings fans good game. The final score shows this game as practically a blowout but it doesn't show how you guys hung in there until the final minutes. We've been struggling without our coach, but it was still a good game considering Skinner was out for you guys.


----------



## Pejavlade

P33r~ said:


> Have you even watched any other Pistons game this year? I don't normally complain about the calls but since you brought it up, a lot of the calls this year have all being going against Detroit with the ridiculous amount of touch fouls. The game today wasn't even that badly officiated. You guys got loose ball fouls while we had our starting point guard ejected for arguing a call the refs obviously missed. If anything I'd say that factor should have benefited you much much more than the amount of loose ball fouls against you, especially with our bench guards struggling so much recently
> 
> Pistons have already given Williamson an ovation. We aren't going to give him an ovation every single time he comes on the court afterwards.
> Looks like someones really sour about the loss. Just because the kings lost by 20, you can't deny the pistons last years championship.
> 
> Anyhow to the rest of the Kings fans good game. The final score shows this game as practically a blowout but it doesn't show how you guys hung in there until the final minutes. We've been struggling without our coach, but it was still a good game considering Skinner was out for you guys.


Thanks for posting in the Kings fourm, you guys played great and didn't let us captilize down the strectch.


----------



## SpursFan16

U's lost me my 340 points.

I usally enjoy watching the kings play but i didn't then. anyway.

GO SPURS


----------



## Pejavlade

Pistons cruise as Kings sputter


----------



## Pejavlade

SpursFan16 said:


> U's lost me my 340 points.
> 
> I usally enjoy watching the kings play but i didn't then. anyway.
> 
> GO SPURS


Did you watch Kings game vs Philly that was beauty.


----------



## SpursFan16

Yeah it twas awesome, was good how Webb got the standing ovation and SKINNER!!!!

Best match i have seen in about a month.

Love Peja too, awesome shooter.


----------



## Pejavlade

Pistons Repel Kings 



> "Chauncey (Billups) is one of our main guys, and when he went out everybody else had to step up," Hamilton said.





> "The third quarter was the key to tonight's game," Sacramento coach Rick Adelman said. "They got their lead up to 10-15 points and it was just too much for us to overcome."





> "They made a run at the end of the (first) half," said Hamilton, who had eight assists. "They got a lot of calls and we had a couple of (technical fouls). Before the third quarter we talked about how we had to play like we did in the first quarter."





> "We just tried to run our sets on offense, get some stops, and try to get to the free-throw line," he said. "If you execute the way you're supposed to, good things are going to happen."





> "I was mad at (Billups) at first. He should know better than that by now," Hunter said with a laugh. "I'm going to play hard all the time, whether I'm in the game for five minutes or 30. I'm not going to change the way I play."





> "Lindsey brought a lot of energy, created some turnovers, knocked some shots down and ran the offense well," Prince said. "That's how it has to be when somebody goes out."





> "It seemed like everybody stepped up," Heard said after his bench outscored Sacramento's, 29-16. "I have to give the bench credit tonight. Guys came in and really played well."





> "Mike was the only guy who was hitting his shots in the second half," said Kings forward Peja Stojakovic, who finished with 15 points but just three after halftime.





> "A lot of it was us, but a lot of it was them, too," tojakovic added. "It seemed like they just kept coming at us. They have a lot of great defenders on their team. They are a championship team. They know their advantages and they know how to use them."





> "It'll be good to get all the pieces back for the stretch run," Wallace said. "Then we can focus on basketball, and we won't have to answer all the questions about when he's coming back."


----------



## SpursFan16

BTW

give us Bibby


----------



## Pejavlade

SpursFan16 said:


> BTW
> 
> give us Bibby



The Kings floor General! I dont think so. :raised_ey


----------



## SpursFan16

We'll give ya ummmm.

Draft Pick #2


----------



## Pejavlade

Yeah and how about you waive Duncan and we sign him.


----------



## SpursFan16

Duncun for Bibby


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

P33r, to answer your question, I watch the Pistons when they are on national TV, and in my experience, they get T's because they complain about not getting calls that they shouldn't get, but are used to getting. I'm not doubting they're champioship, every champion is subject to the circumstances of their particular season, but I am not alone in thinking they were extremely fortunate. There have been threads about it on the main board, the Pistons get away with murder out there. I didn't just make a history of the Pistons treatment by the refs up because of one game. 

And I went in to this game knowing the Kings would probably lose, and they played poorly. At no point did I say Detroit didn't deserve to win. If I'm bitter it's because the Kings played poorly, not because the Pistons played better. 

The officiating wasn't bad? The outcome was not determined by it, but were you even watching this game? It was awful. Billups deserved to be kicked out, and it was a clean strip. Even if the call was wrong, it wouldn't have evened the other calls out.


----------



## mavsman

I keep seeing Piston fans complaining about officiating. Apparently they are not aware that the rules have changed and thier mugging of the opposing players will no longer be allowed.

They tried to come out in the Dallas game and intimidate the Mavericks with extremely physical play in the 3rd quarter and they were called for a number of fouls. Of course the Pistons fans thought that game was also poorly officiated. I guess anytime someone calls a foul on a Piston it must be a bad call.

The real answer is that all the holding and use of hands that the Pistons were able to get away with last year is no longer going to be allowed. And personally I think that makes the game better. Nobody wants to watch a bunch of holding and grabbing. The game has a better flow when that kind of crap is rightfully called a foul.

The Pistons and the Piston's fans are going to have to adjust to the different style of play allowed.


----------



## Twix

SpursFan16 said:


> Duncun for Bibby


I'll take that any day!!! 

As for this game...poor shooting by Kings and no big guy inside (since there was no Brad and Skinner) which really killed us. I thought Tag should have played more mins. But he didn't. :brokenhea Credit to Pistons' defense. I thought they played good D, that's why they won.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I'll take that any day!!!
> 
> As for this game...poor shooting by Kings and no big guy inside (since there was no Brad and Skinner) which really killed us. I thought Tag should have played more mins. But he didn't. :brokenhea Credit to Pistons' defense. I thought they played good D, that's why they won.


Yeah I think missing Skinner was the key for Pistons winning. 

Now I hope he gets well and plays against Cavs cause without him we might see another loss. :nonono:


GO KINGS!!! :banana:


----------

